# South Carolina Mustard Sauce - Need a good recipe



## vikings8480 (Jun 11, 2015)

I recently ate at a new BBQ joint in town and one of the sauces was a South Carolina Mustard sauce.  It was amazing and I have since scoured the internet for a recipe.  I've found quite a few of them and tried them, but they weren't quite as good as I had hoped.

So, if anyone here knows a great recipe for SC Mustard sauce, please share it!  Hopefully, some of you are from SC and can help me out!


----------



## lemans (Jun 11, 2015)

Try this
¾ Cup Yellow Mustard
¾ Cup Red Wine Vinegar
½ Cup White Sugar
3 Tbsp. Dark Brown Sugar
2 Tbsp. Butter
2 Tsp. Salt
½ Tbsp. Worcestershire Sauce (Lea & Perrins)
½ Tsp. Soy Sauce
½ Tsp. Tabasco Sauce
1½ Tsp. Course Ground Black Pepper
1 Tsp. White Pepper


----------



## vikings8480 (Jun 16, 2015)

Good call!  This was very good!  Thanks!


----------



## nmeyer414 (Jun 23, 2015)

i came across this recipe on another forum and gave it a try.

_Mustard Vinegar Sauce

1 cup apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup Yellow mustard
1/4 cup onion finely minced
2 cloves garlic pureed
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon Tabasco sauce

Combine ingredients and simmer for 15 minutes, stirring occasionally.

For a smoother sauce, blend on high for a few minutes._

I am stationed with a lot of folks from SC and they have told me that it made them feel like they were back home with the authenticity and taste of this sauce.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 23, 2015)

nmeyer414 said:


> i came across this recipe on another forum and gave it a try.
> 
> _Mustard Vinegar Sauce
> 
> ...


This one is roxy's sauce, I've made it a few times and like it a lot. Roxy is active on many forums, the original recipe is on the forums at The Smoke Ring.

This one is popular on SMF, lots of users swear by it-

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/51920/soflaquers-carolina-mustard-sauce


----------



## vikings8480 (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm going to have to whip up a batch this weekend.


----------

